# Lock nut for fanned fret



## boxsmiley (Jul 29, 2014)

I notice that nobody makes these. I'm guessing it is hard to make money since there is a variety of fans and each machining must be particular to each fan. 

If anyone knows of a place to get one or if there is anyone out there with the means and desire to make one, I would be interested. To make matters more complicated, I have a 9 string.


----------



## GRIZ (Jul 29, 2014)

can i ask you why you need to have a locking nut? 

the only reason I would imagine a locking nut on a 9 string would be that you have a fan fret 9 with a floating trem, which seems to me like it would be impossible to make one. 

if you are looking for better tuning stability, try upgrading to locking tuners or something first. maybe schallers or gotohs would do the trick.

either way, please exlpain why you want a locknut for your instrument. what guitar do you have? what are the specs of said guitar? what application are you using said guitar? give us more info, it will help us help you better.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 29, 2014)

I have an 8 multiscale with a Kahler trem. It has Planet Waves locking tuners and stays in tune with no issues.


----------



## boxsmiley (Jul 29, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> can i ask you why you need to have a locking nut?
> 
> the only reason I would imagine a locking nut on a 9 string would be that you have a fan fret 9 with a floating trem, which seems to me like it would be impossible to make one.
> 
> ...



i have a 9 with a kahler from rondo with a 25.5-27 fan. the kahler has the screw in the end to lock it, and that is how I have left it. it has locking tuners and with the kahler secured it stays in tune fine. however if it did unlock it for some tremolo action, i would image i would have issue (but maybe not). it has big fat strings tuned EADEADGBE. think the low E is like a 102 or something from circle k.

as with most things, it isn't whether i NEED it. I WANT it. 

i play garage, punk, indie doom armageddon metal with a laid back four on the floor backbeat that is mellow yet has a good beat to dance to. 

turn ons are long walks on the beach, turn offs are men who don't use coasters.

hopefully that is enough info.


----------



## GRIZ (Jul 29, 2014)

boxsmiley said:


> i have a 9 with a kahler from rondo with a 25.5-27 fan. the kahler has the screw in the end to lock it, and that is how I have left it. it has locking tuners and with the kahler secured it stays in tune fine. however if it did unlock it for some tremolo action, i would image i would have issue (but maybe not). it has big fat strings tuned EADEADGBE. think the low E is like a 102 or something from circle k.
> 
> as with most things, it isn't whether i NEED it. I WANT it.
> 
> ...



sarcasm aside, i didn't know that kahler made a fan fret tremolo bridge. i have a buddy that has a non-fanned 8 string with a kahler with a locking nut, but i have never really seen a tremolo on a fanned instrument before.

pics? im curious!


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Jul 30, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> pics? im curious!



Lemme handle this one...







Pshhh C'mon man, they even make 10 string multiscale trems.





To the OP - If the strings must be locked, you could always just put a straight 9 string locking nut behind the fanned nut. It may not look great, but it could save you some crazy custom work...


----------



## boxsmiley (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. The sarcasm was my attempt at humor. 

Mounting a straight locking bridge behind is interesting but I don't think it would work too well because the fretboard itself is fanned with no straight fretboard to mount against like I have seen on other fans.

I will post some pics this weekend. Honestly I have lots of guitars and if there is not a clean option I will just leave it as is.

Just thought I would put it out to the community. I knew it was a shot in the dark going in.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jul 30, 2014)

If you use a zero fret you could use the non fanned locking nut


----------



## boxsmiley (Jul 30, 2014)

WiseSplinter said:


> If you use a zero fret you could use the non fanned locking nut




Please explain bit more. Wouldn't that negate the fan? Or am I just thinking of it wrong?


----------



## tmo (Jul 30, 2014)

In a zero fret situation, a regular locking nut would be just fine behind it. Remember that all strings touch this zero fret, so a locking nut behind it will just guide the strings to the tuner's posts.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jul 30, 2014)

What tmo said.

Example: this guitar uses headless hardware but its the same principle. 
The last fret closest to the nut is the 'zero fret', it basically acts as the nut so that when an open string is played it is the correct pitch. Its taller than the other frets so that the strings always lie on top of it. 
The actual nut just locks the strings and makes sure they can't slide up or down.


----------



## GRIZ (Jul 30, 2014)

boxsmiley said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. The sarcasm was my attempt at humor.
> 
> Mounting a straight locking bridge behind is interesting but I don't think it would work too well because the fretboard itself is fanned with no straight fretboard to mount against like I have seen on other fans.
> 
> ...



Got it.

Having been enlightened to multi scale kahler trem systems, I see where you are going. I definitely think that a straight locknut without have a zero fret would look odd. 

I don't know about you but I'm kind of picky about guitars. When I get a fanned fret, it will definitely not have a zero fret. It looks odd to me.

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## notasian (Jul 30, 2014)

To the OP - If the strings must be locked said:


> https://www.kahlerusa.com/public/images/productImages/5539kx.jpg[/IMG]



i love when people make the exact post i was going to make haha

so with those kahlers they pull across all strings even, the cam is straight regardless of the saddles, so i would think you would need a straight locking nut behind your nut to make sure it doesnt pull on the higher strings first! if they made an angled locking nut then it would pull on the high strings harder and possibly breaking them easy

also post pics or we will hate you


----------



## boxsmiley (Aug 4, 2014)

here's some funky cell phone pics....


----------



## tmo (Aug 4, 2014)

You could also try and make one locking nut yourself, it shouldn't be complicated... I think


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 6, 2014)

just to clarify, the zero fret isn't any higher than the other frets, it's that the downward angle of the headstock acts as if you were fretting the string. The zero fret is the same as the rest of the frets, leading to SPECTACULAR action.

But yeah, if you just use a zero fret instead of a traditional nut, and then mount the locking nut behind it, you'll be fine


----------



## notasian (Aug 15, 2014)

this guy acually has this setup wow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amG5E7sj540


----------



## boxsmiley (Aug 15, 2014)

notasian said:


> this guy acually has this setup wow
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amG5E7sj540



thanks for that.


----------

